# How much is Surrogacy in the uk?



## tattybear

Hey ladies

How much is surrogacy in the uk for a couple whose own embryos
Are ok but the woman cant carry her own?

Thank you


----------



## nostalgicsam

Hello,

Sorry what you've been through, I'm afraid that's like asking how long is a piece of string.... all surrogates expenses differ some are higher than others, if a surro works she may need childcare and wages covered if she is ill, the list of expenses can include take away meals to travel and includes wills, insurance etc etc as for the treatment you refer to this is host surrogacy which would need to be done with a fertility clinic that 'does' surrogacy, on average it is about 5k I would advise you look on the clinics websites of those near you that are liscensed for surrogacy. An avergae expenses figure quoted for surroagtes expenses is 10k but this is additional to any clinic costs, this figure can be less or more depending as I said on the surrogates circumstances etc. For a PO to be granted the reporting officer will check that only reasonable expenses were incurred so long as they are reasonable they can be 'justified' and accepted for want of a better description. If you'd like to know more details feel free to pm me 
Sam


----------



## tattybear

Thats shocked me, i didnt think it would like that. I dont have 10k, i think its outragous. Weve spent thousands on ivf now and cant afford that. Just not a feasible price i dont think that unless your rich or won the lottery, im neither   i was thinking it would be a one off fee like ivf is. Wish i was rich enough to be able to pay for things whenever the surrogated needed them but were not  thanks anyway x


----------



## nostalgicsam

Oh Tatty HUGS, not all surrogates expenses are this high, please don't give up hope (we aren't rich either) I will pm you xx


----------



## tattybear

Thanks sweetie  lots of hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shellej

hi i am engaged to wonderful guy gettin wed next year i've never been able have kids due to problems with my tubes then havin to have hysterectomy 5 yrs ago due to a growth on edge of my womb we are so desperate to have a baby we thought of adoption or surrogacy but due to me having back problems n my fiance takin care of me we very limited with money has anyone got any advice


----------

